# Spring Reminder...



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2013)

Well cold weather is here and predators are looking for food... as you all know the activity increases in the colder months. Check your LGD's feet and get those nails and dewclaws trimmed! Overgrown nails can rip, tear, snag and cause pain. Keep their feet in top shape so they can do their job unhindered!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks! I need to go out and trim Diego's dewclaw.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 17, 2013)

Llamas and donkeys need their feet "winterized" also to keep them in top guarding condition.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2013)

goatboy1973 said:


> Llamas and donkeys need their feet "winterized" also to keep them in top guarding condition.



Thanks, good info!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Nov 18, 2013)

Like cleaning my rifle.  I will put this on my to do list before every winter. Thanks for the reminder, I had not thought of it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 20, 2014)

Today is the first Day of Spring 

A springtime reminder to check your LGD's nails/dewclaws.
Also @goatboy1973  mentioned llamas and donkey's.... not sure what the protocol is but thought it would be good to mention.

I shared this as I see many LGD's nails get overlooked and grow  painfully long, the owners feel horrible and they simply forget to check.

I will get a few pics of some good grooming tools that are helpful when grooming the long coated breeds. Also good t
Maybe some pics of how to properly trim out a mat. Often people make the mistake of laying scissors flat and they cut the dog.

Need to start getting all my dogs brushed out so hopefully some good pics will get snapped.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 20, 2014)

I just trimmed our American Bulldog "Brittany's" nails last week. She kills ground hogs/ possums that attempt to get into our feed. She will also patrol outside the perimeter fence for foxes. She loves the baby goats and allows them to use her as a trampoline. Our llamas get their feet trimmed yearly in April when they are shorn. It's about time for the Big Spring round-up. All goats get hooves trimmed, vaccinated, dewormed (if needed as determined by the FAMACHA method), copper supplement, ear tagged, tattooed, and rotated into a new pasture. Not all goats need a hoof trim or deworming, but all get copper, tagged, tattooed, rotated into a new pasture, and vaccinated.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2014)

Great minds think alike.....was just looking at Paris today thinking about getting covered in white hair, spitting it out of my mouth, as I brush out bags of pillow stuffing. 

Count me in as very interested in pics of grooming tools! I use a Furminator and would be delighted to find something better. I brush wads of hair off her as she lays across my legs, gives me kisses, bolts off to chase away a squirrel, comes back to resume the brushing, gives me kisses.....I just sprawl out on the deck with her. Then I head for the shower, spitting hair.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 22, 2014)

Following this thread for sure!  Great idea.


----------

